# General > Photography >  Westerdale today.

## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## changilass

Lovely pics Lizz

----------


## North Light

Lizz,

Its a great location, and you have got some good shots. Love the sheep and the red feeder.

----------


## Deemac

Lizz, for me the sheep feeder has the most potential. Have you tried a black & white conversion?

----------


## Kenn

No but will give it a try and see how it pans out.

----------


## changilass

I like no 3 the best.

----------


## wicker05

Nice shots Lizz, one with the sheep feeder for me.  :Smile:

----------


## Rictina

Oh Lizz, I love all your shots.

Well captured. :Grin:

----------


## dragonfly

love the trees in the last one Lizz

----------


## Kenn

What do you reckon Deemac?
 I like the softness but it looses for me the brilliant contrast of the bright red against the snow.

----------


## Happy Guy

> What do you reckon Deemac?
> I like the softness but it looses for me the brilliant contrast of the bright red against the snow.


I find the strong contrast of the bright red as a central focus gives the photo 'heart'

----------


## Deemac

Maybe something more like this! (your B/W edit is of a different shot from your original post) I agree keep the red.

----------


## Kenn

Whoops had 3 shots of that view, still not sure even with the red introduced but all very interesting.
Wonder what others think?

----------


## cuddlepop

> Whoops had 3 shots of that view, still not sure even with the red introduced but all very interesting.
> Wonder what others think?


 
There all very good.
Deemacs contrast off black and white with red feeder just looks silly to me. :: 

Do like your black and white version but can see what you mean about losing the vibrant red.

----------

